
Facebook’s exec calls WhatsApp co-founder a ‘new standard of low-class’ - champagnepapi
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/26/facebook-exec-david-marcus-defends-company-after-whatsapp-speaks-out.html
======
shady-lady
> I find attacking the people and company that made you a billionaire, and
> went to an unprecedented extent to shield and accommodate you for years,
> low-class,

Facebook didn't make him a billionaire. He & co. made a 19 billion dollar
business. Anything after that, facebook can take credit for. But everything
right up to the contract signing/announcement can't be attributed to them.

~~~
true_religion
Well, they are the ones who paid him thus it fits. Until you have a real
customer, your product valuation is theoretical... even if your product is a
company.

~~~
krageon
The troubling sentiment in my opinion is that you can't be critical of the
people who pay you a lot of money.

~~~
true_religion
I do agree. Just because someone is your customer, does not mean they are
without fault.

------
dwd
There was a contract and a vesting period along with stipulated details
regarding what happened with WhatsApp for a certain period of time. Is he
saying FaceBook should have broken that contract and done whatever, or that
they were too accommodating? His comments are either clueless or pure bullshit
spin.

